# kindle 1 to kindle 3: any suggestions for collections?



## Deborah (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a K1 and have about 500 books in the archives.  I am so excited that my K3 should be delivered by tomorrow, 8/30.  Yeah!!!!  

The user guide explains how to do collections and it is pretty straight forward so that isn't my question. 

My question is more about finding the easiest or most efficient way to sort my many books into collections.  Should I do a mass transfer of all the books at once, or just a few at a time, say 25 books, -- then sort each book into categories -- download again, repeat.  Also, has anyone  with experience with a kindle 2, or the lucky ones who have already had a chance to categorize books on a K3, feel strongly about the best way to set it up?  HELP!!!

Opinions, anyone?  I can see advantages to few categories (one page only) and also lots of categories (books sorted to the nth degree and lots of pages).  Now that its done,  would you do it different now if you were to start over?  I would really, really like to only do this once.  It seems like a huge task, yet I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I would recommend doing batch moves over onto the kindle it will take less battery for indexing and make sorting less tedious imo. Also then if one book isn't indexing properly you can just fix it.

I use numbers to sort my collections so 01, 02, 03, ect..
I got rid of all of my old collections though because i'm redoing them with my k3. 
I felt like i over categorized and i only had 2 pages of collections. \

This time my plan is
01 - currently reading (where i put what i'm reading now and next books in a series)
02 - unread
and then a few collections for different series.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome!

Everyone has their own way of doing it.  Some people like to put their books into multiple categories but I prefer to use just one.  
Here's the list I've been using since the K2 upgrade.  It has worked pretty well for me...

Free & Bargain Books....one large category of books I haven't read yet.  I transfer them to the proper collection as I read them or to the trash bin if they are so bad I want to permanently remove them. 

Trash Bin...I've really liked having this.  It gives me a way to remember those really really bad books that I don't want cluttering up my library. I went into "Manage my Kindle" at Amazon and deleted 35 books from my library the other day. Then just deleted them from the Trash Bin.

Kindleboards Authors
Religion
Classics
Romance
Fantasy
Sci Fi
Games
Paranormal
Kids Books
Reference
Self Help
Fiction
Detective, Mystery and Thrillers
Samples 

I have all my series broken out by series name...
such as...The Hollows, Stephanie Plum, Southern Vampire, Dresden Files

There are several threads floating around on this topic.  We discussed it pretty extensively when collections first came out for the K2. You might try doing a search to get some other ideas.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just spent a few hours this weekend sorting my books into collectons for my DX. I had a K2 but never got around to doing it. So I set up my collection names pretty much by genre with an Am now reading and Sample category. I also have a bunch of categories for work journals so I still ended up with just over 2 pages of categories! But better than the 500 or so individual titles. I moved the books over in groups according to which collection they would be in. I only put them in one collection for the most part. Did really drain the battery for the last 24 hours doing all that indexing- had to plug it in twice this weekend.

Lynn L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in the same boat, going from a k1 to a k3. I have about 1300 books on my k1 now and will be moving those with calibre to the the k3. I had planned to start with A-Z collections by authors first. 

Like A-C, D-F and so on. Then I will move the books in batches by the letter. All A authors then I can add them all at once to the collection. Once I have them all on my K3 I will then start breaking it down some more in detail going through the A-Z collections.

I will do samples, samples indie, reading now, wanna read next stuff, reading in nearer future, 
Some authors get their own collection and some genre. One for freebies I guess and another for recently added stuff so I can find it easier that way. 

I am almost ready fixing meta stuff in Calibre so it all looks neat  

It will be so nice not having to plow through 105 pages of stuff anymore


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I split my classic and general fiction alphabetically- too many to put in one collection, would still have had multiple pages to sort through.

Lynn L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do note that you can put a book in more than one collection. . . .so you can have a general fiction category and also have specific genre categories.  They're not nested but it makes it easier if you're looking for something specific rather than just randomly browsing your 'shelves'.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do note that you can put a book in more than one collection. . . .so you can have a general fiction category and also have specific genre categories. They're not nested but it makes it easier if you're looking for something specific rather than just randomly browsing your 'shelves'.


I thought about that but pretty much what I have alphabetically by author I split so there is only about 50 in each and put in what I call classics-Dickens,Bronte and the like. I have a separate category for contempory fiction and those I do plan to have have in 2 collections- ran out of steam this weekend sorting all my books.

Lynn L


----------

